# Pics from the 2010 Baltimore MotorTrend Auto Show.(Lots of pics!)(No 56k or whining!)



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, that green car is in fact a Ford Fiesta.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice pics, I want the lambo!


----------



## jusmills (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice pics..that Gallardo spyder looks incredibly close to the R8 Spyder Concept


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

